# will ATX mobo fit eATX case?



## TUngsten (Jan 21, 2007)

This might seem silly, but an ATX mobo will fit an eATX case right? Same but bigger right?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 21, 2007)

duh...


----------



## TUngsten (Jan 21, 2007)

thanks for the effort....


----------



## TLH (Jan 22, 2007)

Google is your friend.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motherboard
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EATX


----------



## Grings (Jan 22, 2007)

not necessarily, i remember reading a review of an antec titan 550 and it said the design had been revised to take normal atx (it was eatx only)

so there!


----------



## TUngsten (Jan 22, 2007)

I know an atx board will physically fit in an eATX case (as a mATX mobo would fit in a normal atx case), however I was unable to find definitive info stating that a normal atx board will match the specifics of eATX, i.e. ports lining up at the back, mobo screwholes etc.

Nothing a little modding couldn't amend i'm sure, but having never owned an eATX case I thought perhaps someone here might have some particular experience / insights as opposed to...no insights


----------



## Rhino666 (Jan 22, 2007)

Fitting? Okay.
Screwholes? Not for sure...

Which case are we talking about anyway?


----------



## Zedicus (Jan 22, 2007)

it should unless one of the companys (case or board maker) does something non standard. but thas fairly rare.   extended ATX should hav the first couple rows of screws in the same place as ATX, as extended ATX is just a longer version of ATX.   ive set up a few server boxen and normally the only odd balls are Dell, and a few custom IBM boards.


----------



## Grings (Jan 22, 2007)

the backplate will line up but the screwholes may not, as was the case (pun) with the antec titan i mentioned earlier

ibm, dell etc is a different story though, but asus, supermicro etc all use an atx backplate


----------



## TUngsten (Jan 22, 2007)

Case is a Coolermaster s4000 sx-1 I did another post about, pic there http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=23997

In any event I did get it today, and it appears to have the same holes as my spare atx mobo. It's a sweeeet case


----------

